# ممكن اجابه



## باسم فوزي (28 أبريل 2012)

فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصلي ومخلياني عايش حزين من الداخل وما عوتش بحس باي فرح في الحياه لا من الدخل ولا من الخارج كل يوم بيهاجمني فكر الموت ياستمرار مخليني مكتئب من الدخل ومعنديش اي انتعاش ومعنديش نظره اني ابني مستقبلي القادم بل ماعنديش طموح ولا امال مدام الموت وكل يوم بصلي لربنا بس مشعارف ليه هو سايبني اتعزب واكتئب بالشكل ده حتا لمابضحك قدام الناس ببقا حزين من الداخل والموضوع ده بيخليني اسال ربنا مليون سوال ومش لاقي راحه داخليه ومش مقتنع انو الموت هاينقولني لحياه افضل حتا لما بتكلم مع اي شخص بالموضوع ده كانه مش عايزني اتكلم في سيره الموت الموضوع ده حصلي بعد مافقت اعز الناس لديا بل كل لحظه بتحصلي حجات بتتهيئلي انو روحي طالعه لدرجه اني معوتش الاقي راحه في النوم بنام بصعوبه ولا بنام ببقا مش عايز اصحا عشان ماعش الاحظات دي تاني ولافكار دي مابتهاجمنيش غير باليل بكثره ومش عايز حد يقولي ده شيطان بيحاربك ولو شيطان بيحربني ليه ربنا سايبه فين قوه ربنا وربنا مابيدخلش ليه في افكاري ويصلحها وسيبني ليه لعزاب الفكر ولو ربنا بيحبني كا محبه الاب مثلان هل الاب مابيسعدش ابنه ويسيبه كده بجد انا مش عارف اعمل ايه حاسسس نفسي داخل علي مرحله ياس جوبوني وصلو من اجلي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أبريل 2012)

باسم فوزي قال:


> فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصلي ومخلياني عايش حزين من الداخل وما عوتش بحس باي فرح في الحياه لا من الدخل ولا من الخارج كل يوم بيهاجمني فكر الموت ياستمرار مخليني مكتئب من الدخل ومعنديش اي انتعاش ومعنديش نظره اني ابني مستقبلي القادم بل ماعنديش طموح ولا امال مدام الموت وكل يوم بصلي لربنا بس مشعارف ليه هو سايبني اتعزب واكتئب بالشكل ده حتا لمابضحك قدام الناس ببقا حزين من الداخل والموضوع ده بيخليني اسال ربنا مليون سوال ومش لاقي راحه داخليه ومش مقتنع انو الموت هاينقولني لحياه افضل حتا لما بتكلم مع اي شخص بالموضوع ده كانه مش عايزني اتكلم في سيره الموت الموضوع ده حصلي بعد مافقت اعز الناس لديا بل كل لحظه بتحصلي حجات بتتهيئلي انو روحي طالعه لدرجه اني معوتش الاقي راحه في النوم بنام بصعوبه ولا بنام ببقا مش عايز اصحا عشان ماعش الاحظات دي تاني ولافكار دي مابتهاجمنيش غير باليل بكثره ومش عايز حد يقولي ده شيطان بيحاربك ولو شيطان بيحربني ليه ربنا سايبه فين قوه ربنا وربنا مابيدخلش ليه في افكاري ويصلحها وسيبني ليه لعزاب الفكر ولو ربنا بيحبني كا محبه الاب مثلان هل الاب مابيسعدش ابنه ويسيبه كده بجد انا مش عارف اعمل ايه حاسسس نفسي داخل علي مرحله ياس جوبوني وصلو من اجلي


 

صلواتنا معاك اخينا الحبيب...

المهم ..هذه الحالات التي تمر بها هي أزمات نفسية - لماذا الخوف من الموت؟ قلناها مراراً وتكراراً ...الموت في المسيحية ليس النهاية..بل هو بداية حياة جديدة مع الرب...الموت ليس خاتمة بل تدشين لحياة مقدسة وطاهرة لا تشوبها اي شائبة للذين يخافون الله...طالما فكرك مسيطر عليه الموت فأنت لن تتقدم خطوة واحدة...تأمل الرب يسوع وانتصاره على الموت...اذا كان الرب منتصراً على الموت ونحن أبناءه ..فكم بالحري بنا ان نكون منتصرين مع ذاك الذي أقامنا معه...نحن نفكر تفكير عالمي مادي ...لكن الرب قالها بنفسه "أنا قد غلبت العالم" أي شيء ثاني لا يهم ...لا قوات ولا سلاطين ولا موت ولا حياة ولا علو وخفض  ولا غنى ولا فقر ...مادمنا أحياءً بالمسيح الى الابد ...تشجع أخي الحبيب ولا تدع فكر الشيطان يظلم افكارك ...كلنا ماضون الى حياة أفضل ...لان ذلك مع المسيح أفضل...

تحياتي


----------



## باسم فوزي (28 أبريل 2012)

بس انا اصبحت بخاف من ربنا بسبب الموضوع ده ومش عارفه هايسمحني ولا لا عشان انا ممكن اكون مش واثق في كلمته بشكل كبير


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 أبريل 2012)

باسم فوزي قال:


> بس انا اصبحت بخاف من ربنا بسبب الموضوع ده ومش عارفه هايسمحني ولا لا عشان انا ممكن اكون مش واثق في كلمته بشكل كبير


 

نحن كبشر لا نستقي الاجابات بشكل مباشر من الله...ما عندنا وما لدينا هو دستور إلهي قائم ...وأساس هذا الدستور هو الحب الإلهي...فأذا كان الحب الإلهي القائم منذ تأسيس البشرية أساسه الغفران فكيف تخاف من رب الارباب ...إلهنا ليس إله انتقام وتشتيت وتقطيع وتهلكة...إلهنا إله محبة ورأفة وغفران دائم ....المهم هو الخطوة التي تخطوها انت لابد وان تكون صحيحة وبأتجاه صحيح لان مواعيد الله ووعوده صائبة وثابتة للابد.


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

_*هاتكلم معاك بباساطه لعلمك الحجات دي في ناس كتير بتمربيها انا درست الحلات دي قبل كده وليها علاقه بالصدمات النفسيه وفعلان احيانا بتبقا مقيد داخل فكر ومش قادر تتخلص منه وممكن ياخد وقت واحينا تتوهم الافكار بشكل خيالي وغير واقعي علي الاساس بص انتا محتاج ارشاد روحي دائم شوف اب اعترافك واحكيله كل الي بيمر بيك واخيرا عاقولك دي كلها هواجس ومفيش احن من ربنا وانا باتكلم بثقه وربنا جه عشاني انا وانتا الخطاه لكي يشفيهم من خطيتهم  ويساعدهم في حياتهم وعايز اقولك انساء اي فكر يتعبك  *_


----------



## عبير الورد (28 أبريل 2012)

اخي باسم
هذه الافكار شيطانية وشريرة فوق مايتخيل أي شخص,انا شخصيا مريت بهذه التجربة
وكنت خايفة جدا من الموت لدرجة اني فكرت اروح لطبيب نفسي
لكن لما عرفت الرب يسوع المنتصر على الموت وامنت بيه انتهت هذه الافكار من حياتي
واصبحت انسانه جديدة لا اخاف من الموت لاني اعرف بمن امنت
انصحك اول حاجه بالصلاة وقبل لا تنام انتهر ابليس وافكاره الشريرة واتذكر ان يسوع مات وقام عشاااااااااانك
خليك واثق من الرب وافرح واستمتع بخلاصه وغفرانه لخطاياك وقيامته من الموت لاجلك
الرب معك ويباركك


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*انا صدوقنى بمر بنفس التجربة دى واكتر من كدا خصوص افكار شريرة كتيرررررة وحشة بتجلى 
ومتعقد نفسيا والعيشة اللى عايشها ومشاكل وخراب بيوت لم خلاص بتمنى امموت وساعات كنت بفكر فى الانتحار وساعات كنت بجرب ازاى انتحررررررررر
*​


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا صدوقنى بمر بنفس التجربة دى واكتر من كدا خصوص افكار شريرة كتيرررررة وحشة بتجلى *
> 
> *ومتعقد نفسيا والعيشة اللى عايشها ومشاكل وخراب بيوت لم خلاص بتمنى امموت وساعات كنت بفكر فى الانتحار وساعات كنت بجرب ازاى انتحررررررررر*​


 
دي كلها حلات نفسيه وهاتعدي مهما طولت بس ماتفقدش رجائك وكتخليش كلب زي الشيطان يحاربك انا في نظري الشيطان كلب مقيد يعني مش حر فكون دائما اقوي من اي فكر


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

*كثيرون جداً يحتاجون إي كلمة تعيد إليهم الرجاء … يحتاجون إلي نافذة من نور ، تبدد الظلمة التي تكتنف نفوسهم …*
*نفوسهم تصغر أمام المشاكل التي تبدو معقدة ، وبلا حل … وتزيد حروب الشيطان من المخاوف في عدم حلها … *
*كذلك يظنون أنه لا فكاك من الخطايا التي استمرت معهم زماناً ، حتي صارت شبة مسيطرة عليهم ، يكررونها في كل اعتراف بلا توبة ، مهما حاولوا التوبة … هؤلاء يقولون مع داود النبى ما ورده في المزمور الثالث : *
*" كثيرون يقولون لنفسى : ليس له خلاص بإلهه "( مز 3) . *
*وللأسف لا يكملون باقى المزمور وما فيه من رجاء …. *
**      *      *      **​*ولأهمية هذا الموضوع ، ولحاجة الكثيرين إليه ، تكلمت في عظات عديدة جداً عن الرجاء وودخل الرجاء ضمن عظات أخرى من الصعب أن أحصيها ، ولذلك لما اردت أن أجمع كل ما قلته في موضوع الرجاء ، بدأ الأمر صعباً … مما تسبب في تعطيل صدور هذا الكتاب الذي دخلت أجزاء من مقالات في المطبعة وجمعت …وانتظرت اخواتها ، وطال الانتظار ..ز وتحيرت ماذا أقدمه للطبع ، وماذا أتركة أو أرجئة ؟؟ *
*واخيراً اكتفيت بهذه المقالات الخمس عشرة التي ضمها هذا الكتاب ،*
* حتي يمكن ان يصدر الآن . علي أن نستبقى المقالات الخرى الخاصة بالرجاء ، لكى تنشر في جزء ثان ، أوتضاف إلي هذا الكتاب عند إعادة طبعة بمشيئة الله . *
**      *      *      **​*والرجاء هو أحد الفضائل الثلاث الكبرى التى ذكرها الرسول في ( 1 كو13 : 13) . *
*وأعنى بها : الإيمان و الرجاء، و المحبة . *
*ولقد أصدرنا لك كتاباً عن ( حياة الإيمان ) في بداية الثمانينات . وها هوذا كتاب الرجاء . وبقى كتاب ثالث نصدرة عن المحبة … محاضراته كلها جاهزة ، لا تنقصها سوى مراجعة بسيطة وتقدم إلي المطبعة … بصلواتك . *
*وبهذا تكمل المجموعة إن شاء الله . 
الرجاء هو أحدي الفضائل الثلاث الكبري التي ذكرها معلمنا بولس الرسول 

في رسالته الأولى إلي كورنثوس حيث قال …( الإيمان والمحبة هذه الثلاثة ) ( 1كو13:13) وهذه الثلاثة ترتبط بعضها بالبعض الآخر فالإيمان يلد الرجاء ، لأن الذي يؤمن بالله ، إنما يكون رجاء فيه ، والذي يكون له رجاء في الله ، يحبه وهكذا يصل إلي قمة العلاقة بالله في المحبة . 
***  ​الرجاء قديم قدم البشرية بل أقد منها ،

 فأول رجاء عرفة البشر هو رجاء في الخلاص ، حينما وعد الرب قائلاً لآدم وحواء ( إن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية ) (تك15 :3) . 
وظل هذا الرجاء في قلوبهم آلاف السنين حتي تحقق أخيراً في تجسد الرب، وفي صلبه عن البشرية.
وحتي الذين لم ينالوا هذا الرجاء ، عاشوا فيه ، وكما قال معلمنا بولس ( لم ينالوا المواعيد ،ولكنهم نظروها من بعيد وصدقوها )(عب13:11) . 
وهكذا رقدوا علي رجاء ، إلي أن افتقدهم الرب وارجعهم إلي الفردوس مرة أخري . 
*******​علي أن الرجاء كان موجواَ قبل آدم وحواء ن في قصة الخليقة الأولي ،

 كان هناك رجاء لتلك الأرض الخربة الخاوية المغمورة بالمياه ، وعلي وجه الغمر ظلمة (تك1:1)  
وحقق الله لها هذا الرجاء حينما قال ( ليكن نور فكان نور ) ورتب الله هذه الأرض الخربة ، فإذا بها في أجمل صورة ممكنة ، فيها الأشجار والأثمار والأزهار والأطيار . ورأى الله أن كل شئ فيها حسن جداً . ولذلك مهما كانت الأرض خربة في يوم من الأيام ومهما كانت خاوية ، ومهما كانت مغمورة بالمياه، ومهما كانت مظلمة ، فهناك رجاء أن الله يخرج منها هذه الصورة الجميلة من الطبيعة المملؤة بالجمال التي نراها الان . 
*******​الرجاء إذن هو شئ هام في الحياة ولو فقد الإنسان الرجاء فقد كل شئ ، لأن 

الإنسان الذي يفقد الرجاء ، يقع في اليأس ، ويقع في الكآبة ، وتنهار معنوياته ، ويقع في القلق ، والأضطراب ومرارة الإنتظار بلا هدف وقد يقع بذلك ألعوبة في يد الشيطان ، لذلك نقول إن الشيطان 
 هو الذي يقطع الرجاء . 

أما أولاد الله فباستمرار عندهم رجاء ، يعيشون في الرجاء في كل وقت … في الضيقة يعيشون في رجاء ، ومهما تعقدت الأمور ، ومهما بدا أن الله قد تاخر عليهم ، مهما بدا كل شئ مظلماً ، هناك رجاء . 
*******​واولاد الله عندهم رجاء أيضاً في الحياة الأخرى ، 

في العالم الآخر في تحقق وعد الرب من حيث ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر علي بال إنسان . هذه هي الحياة الأخرى التي نجاهد على الرض لكى ننالها . وعلى رأى معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول " إن كان لنا رجاء في هذا العالم فقط ، فنحن أشقى جميع الناس " ( 1 كو 15) .
وهناك رجاء ايضاً حتي للخطاه في التوبة ، بل أشر الخطاة على الأرض لهم رجاء 
*******​وهناك رجاء للص وهو علي الصليب في أخطر سعات حياته . وهناك رجاء لزكا 

رئيس العشارين الذي كان يمثل قمه الظلم في عهده ، وهناك رجاء للمجدلية التي كان فيها سبعة شياطين فإذا بها إحدى المريمات القديسات ، وقد استحقت ان تكون مبشرة للحد عشر بالقيامة . وهناك رجاء حتي للشجرة التي لم تثمر ثلاث سنوات فقال الرب " انقب حولها وأضع زبلاً ، لعلها تثمر فيها بعد "( لو 13 : 8) . 
*******​المسحية تعطي رجاء حتى للقصبة المرضوضة و للفتيلة المدخنه . 

القصبة المرضوضة قادر الله أن بعصبها ، والفتيلة المدخنه قادر الله ان يرسل لها ريحاً فتشعل ، ولهذا من جهة الرب " شجعوا صغار النفوس " . وأعطى في ذلك رجاء حتي للركب المخلعة ، وحتي للأيدى المسترخية . 

*******​في المسيحية يوجد رجاء للأفراد ويوجد رجاء للهيئات ، ويوجد رجاء للكنائس ويوجد رجاء للبلاد ويوجد رجاء للعالم كله
*******​لنا رجاء في افتقاد الرب للبشرية في كل وقت . هذا الرجاء لا يضعف أبداً عند المؤمنين مهما بدا الأمر صعباً وكيف ذلك ؟ 

*******​لقد كان هناك رجاء ليونان النبى وهو في بطن الحوت .

 هل إنسان يكون في جوف الحوت ويكون له رجاء ؟ ولكن يونان ركع علي ركبتيه وصلى وهو في جوف الحوت . وقال للرب " أعود فأرى هيكل قدسك ". كان له رجاء ، وقد تحقق . 
وكان هناك رجاء حتي للثلاثه فتية وهم في أتون النار ، ولدانيال وهو في جب الأسود 
*******​وكان هناك رجاء حتي للعاقر التي لم تلد ، 

التي قال لها الرب في سفر اشعياء " ترنمى أيتها العاقر ، ووسعى خيامك ، لأن نسلك سيرثون أمماً ويعمرون مدناً خربة " ( اش 54) . 
كان هناك رجاء أعطاه لنا الرب في رمز الذين قاموا من بين الأموات . حتي لعازر الذي قالت عنه اخته مرثا أنه قد أنتن ( يو 11) قدم لنا الرب رجاء في ان يقوم من الأموات . 
*******​وهناك رجاء قدمه الرب في شفاء الرب في شفاء الأمراض المستعصية … 

في اعطاء البصر للعميان ، و الصحه للجدع والعرج و المشلولين ، وكل ذى عاهة ، وصاحب اليد اليابسة ، حتى الإنسان الذي قضي ثمانى وثلاثين سنة إلي جوار البركة لا يجد من يلقيه فيها ، كان له رجاء ان ياتي له المسيح ويقول له " احمل سريرك وامش "( يو 5) . مهما كان الأمر مستعصياً ، ومهما بدا للناس معقداً ، هناك رجاء يقدمه الله . 
ولعل الرب أعطانا مثالاً جميلاً في هذا حينما قال " غير المستطاع عند الله " بل صدقونى هناك آيه اعمق من هذه جداً ، وهى قول الكتاب " كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن ". 
*******​*
كتاب الرجاء لقداسه البابا شنوده مثلث الرحمات


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

*مش عارف اقلك اية اخويا عماد كل كلمة قولتها 
بتحصل معايا
يعنى مكن برضو
هذة الاشياء التى سوف اذكرها هى التى جعلتنى يايس بل رجاء وفقدان الامل
اولا مشاكل اسرية
مشاكل بين الاب والام بتتصب
مفيش داعى اشرحعا لانها معروفة 
بتعقد منهااا
ثانيا عشت عيشة مرضية من الطفولة
كنت ديما قريب من الاب والام فى امراضى كتيررر
ثالثا 
خد عندكاااااااااااااااا
22 سنة حالة خوف من اى شى بخاف من اى 
طيب القلب
حساس زيادة عن الازوم
بقت بكلم نفسيى كتيرررررررررر
زى المجنون
وحاجات تانية كتيررررررررر
يعنى المسافة ما بينى وبين ربنا طويلة جداااااااااااااا
ومن رابع المستحلات اوصولة
خد عندك كمااااااااااان 
كتر التفكير
فى اى شى وخاصة افكارة شريرة
وسعاد بتبقا على المسيح
والعذارء مريم والبابا شنود طبعا لما بقف قدم صورتها
ومش هما بس دا كتير بتحصل معايا
فى اى شخص معلش بقا هى افكار وخلتى زى المشلول اللى مش قادر يمشى على رجليى

*​


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

_بص اخي الحبيب يوجد داخل العقل فلاتر يحلل كل فكر ياتي الي العقل سوي من الداخل او الخارج فهذا الفلتر هام جدا لكي ينقي ويحلل ويفرز كل افكارنا والله اعطانا هذا الفلاتر العقلي لكي يحلل الفكر البنا والفكر الهجام فعليك باستخدام هذا الفلتر امتا تكون عاطفي وامتا تكون متزن وامتا تكون قوي والمحربات الفكريه ليها فائدتها بتخلينا نعرف في الصح وفين الخطا وبتدينا خبره روحيه ممكن نفيد بيها غيرنا ويبخت الانسان الي يمر بتجارب ولما ربنا بيسمح لشخص بتجارب اعرف انو الشخص ده مميز من الرب عشان ليه بالتجارب لكي تفيده  ولما تلاقي اب بيعلم ابنه قياده السياره استحاله يعطيه قياده السياره غير لما يكون واثق منه هكذا لما ربنا بيجربنا بيكون واثق منه ولولا واثق من ايوب البار مكنش سمحله ولو مكناش نحارب فل ننتصر ولا نكلل وعايز اقولك ماتفكرش ربنا بعيد عنك دا ربنا بيجهزلك خطه مفرحه جدا بس هايقدمهالك لما يجي وقتها ( بالتجربه سلام المسيح يكون معاك) _


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*حضرتك محتاج تتناول كتير وتتواصل مع اب اعترافك .... ولو ممكن اذهب لأحد الأديرة وامكث هناك بضع أيام فى خلوه روحية .....*


----------



## صوت الرب (28 أبريل 2012)

*ليس فكر الموت من يسبب لك الحزن و الخوف
بل إبتعادك عن ألله هو سبب كل المشاكل

أليس من ثمر الروح القدس السلام و الفرح و المحبة
فأين أنت منها ؟

أخي إقترب إلى الله و صلي بأن يدخل قلبك و يسيطر هو على حياتك
فهو ينتظر قبولك له و حينها سيدخل إلى قلبك و يملأك
بالفرح و السلام الداخلي 
و كل الافكار التي تضايقك ستزول 

أنصحك ان تصلي هذه الصلاة من كل قلبك 
" أيها الرب يسوع اعترف باني إنسان خاطئ ، اغفر لي خطاياي اقبلني ابناً لك إني افتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي تربع على عرش حياتي واجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه "*


----------



## مسرة (28 أبريل 2012)

*اخي باسم فوزي و سمير الشاعر *

*انا حزنت جدا لما قريت الي تمروا فيه **حزينة انكم ا ما مرتاحين و تعبانين جدا بالرغم من اننا قد ربحنا هذه القضية منذ زمن طويل*

*لماذا خائفين من الموت؟ نحن لم نؤمن بربنا يسوع عبطاً او لعدم معرفة انما لانه الوحيد الذي انتصر  على الموت و غلب الموت بالموت و قام و انتصر !!! *

*هو حررنا من سيطرة فكرة الموت علينا, لما إذن تعطوها مكان اكثر؟؟ لقد انهى مَلِكُنا هذه القضية و حررنا من شئ اسمه الموت ما دمنا من ابنائه و واضعين ثقتنا فيه.. ف فيه خلاص الروح و امتلائها بالسلام *

*لا يوجد شي لنخاف منه , ثق ان الرب معك , هو حاميك و حامينا*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (28 أبريل 2012)

(ومش عايز حد يقولى ده شيطان بيحاربك ولو شيطان بيحربني ليه ربنا سايبه فين قوه ربنا وربنا مابيدخلش ليه في افكاري ويصلحها وسيبني ليه لعزاب الفكر >>>>>>)
لماذا تفكر فى بهذه الطريقه لقد نصبت نفسك قاضيا على الرب ولابد من تنفيذ رغباتك الشخصيه انت لا هو 

وجعلت فكرك مساويا للرب وعايز كمان الرب يقكر زى تفكيرنا نحن البشر وبش كده وبس كمان اتهمت الرب انه لايحبك بدليل انه تركك للعذاب بدون تدخل .... كل ده وبش عايزنا نقول لك ان ابليس بيستخدم معاك طرقه لاضعافك وابعادك عن الرب 
شوف ابنى اى فكر فيه خوف او ياس اوضعف هو من ابليس لذا يجب ان تضعه تحت اقدامك لانك دائما منتصر بالرب يسوع ولاتجعل الحاله النفسيه التى تمر بها وهى موقته تبعدك عن محبه المسيح ولاتنسى اللى عمله علشانك وعلشانى وكن واثق ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير واكيد التجربه التى تمر بها الان ستستفيد منها فلا تجعل ايليس يفرح ابنى الحبيب تقوى بالمسيح واعلم ان الرب له توقيتته وانه لايحملنا فوق احتمالنا
الرب ينور طريقك ويبعد عنك كل شر وشبه شر 
امين ثم امين


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

هي الحاله الي بتمر بيها ممكن تكون عدم معرفه افكار مش لقيلها اجبات او مجرد اوهام غير حقيقيه وعايز حد يصححهالك انصحك تذهب لاي حد من الاباء الرهبان او الاساقفه تكون بتسق في كلامه وتحكيله الي جواك وصدقني هاترتاح جدا وترجع انسان جديد(نور المسيح ينور قلوبكم امين)


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أبريل 2012)

باسم فوزي قال:


> فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصلي ومخلياني عايش حزين من الداخل وما عوتش بحس باي فرح في الحياه لا من الدخل ولا من الخارج كل يوم بيهاجمني فكر الموت ياستمرار مخليني مكتئب من الدخل ومعنديش اي انتعاش ومعنديش نظره اني ابني مستقبلي القادم بل ماعنديش طموح ولا امال مدام الموت وكل يوم بصلي لربنا بس مشعارف ليه هو سايبني اتعزب واكتئب بالشكل ده حتا لمابضحك قدام الناس ببقا حزين من الداخل والموضوع ده بيخليني اسال ربنا مليون سوال ومش لاقي راحه داخليه ومش مقتنع انو الموت هاينقولني لحياه افضل حتا لما بتكلم مع اي شخص بالموضوع ده كانه مش عايزني اتكلم في سيره الموت الموضوع ده حصلي بعد مافقت اعز الناس لديا بل كل لحظه بتحصلي حجات بتتهيئلي انو روحي طالعه لدرجه اني معوتش الاقي راحه في النوم بنام بصعوبه ولا بنام ببقا مش عايز اصحا عشان ماعش الاحظات دي تاني ولافكار دي مابتهاجمنيش غير باليل بكثره ومش عايز حد يقولي ده شيطان بيحاربك ولو شيطان بيحربني ليه ربنا سايبه فين قوه ربنا وربنا مابيدخلش ليه في افكاري ويصلحها وسيبني ليه لعزاب الفكر ولو ربنا بيحبني كا محبه الاب مثلان هل الاب مابيسعدش ابنه ويسيبه كده بجد انا مش عارف اعمل ايه حاسسس نفسي داخل علي مرحله ياس جوبوني وصلو من اجلي


اقولك سر
اللى دايما بيفكر انه هيموت بيبقى عمره طويل ده اولا
ثانيا
طبعا هنرفع صلواتنا من اجلك
وهذه صلاة بسيطه منى
ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح رب المجد
يا رب نشكرك لانك بتسمع لينا فى كل وقت وحين
يا رب نرفع قلوبنا ونصلى لاجل اخونا باسم
المسه يا رب بايدك الشافيه
يا رب انت اخرجت الشياطين وادخلنهم فى قطيع الخنازير اخرج هذه الافكار الشريرة من عقل باسم
واجعله ينظر للحياة نظرة جديده نشكرك يا الهنا لانك دايما بتسمع لينا وبتستجيب
امين
اخويا باسم ممكن طلب بسيط تروح الكنيسه وتصل وتتناول لان التناول فيه احياء لك وحياتك مع المسيح 
وافرح لان الرب يسوع جاء برساله الفرح 
ولا تنسى ان اول معجزة للرب يسوع كانت فى عرس واخر معجزة كانت ماتم والرب يسوع جعل المائم عرس
وحتى عندما ينتظرنا فى العالم الاخر يقول ادخل الى فرح سيدك
حبيبى 
انظر للدنيا نظرة جديده 
ولكن انا اظن ان عندك مشكله ما 
لو تحب نتواصل على الخاص اكون سعيد
الرب يبارك حياتك ويملؤها فرح وسعاده
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> هي الحاله الي بتمر بيها ممكن تكون عدم معرفه افكار مش لقيلها اجبات او مجرد اوهام غير حقيقيه وعايز حد يصححهالك انصحك تذهب لاي حد من الاباء الرهبان او الاساقفه تكون بتسق في كلامه وتحكيله الي جواك وصدقني هاترتاح جدا وترجع انسان جديد(نور المسيح ينور قلوبكم امين)


*ياريت بجد خاصة لو كان من الرهابن القديسن 
جايز اكيد لو اتكلم وحكلتو وانا معرفش انة قديس جايز 
ارتاح 
انتا تعرف انا صدقنى محتاج قوة محدش احس انو بقربى بجانب بحارب بى اسمو كل فكر شرير وبحارب الشيطان بى اسمو لكن دا مش حاسو خالص
انا بجد تعبت نفسيا وجسديا
ورحيا*
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ياريت بجد خاصة لو كان من الرهابن القديسن
> جايز اكيد لو اتكلم وحكلتو وانا معرفش انة قديس جايز
> ارتاح
> انتا تعرف انا صدقنى محتاج قوة محدش احس انو بقربى بجانب بحارب بى اسمو كل فكر شرير وبحارب الشيطان بى اسمو لكن دا مش حاسو خالص
> ...



سمير حبيبى وضح اكتر كلامك


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> سمير حبيبى وضح اكتر كلامك


*قصدى لو روحت وحكيت لى احد الرهبان فى الدير وانا معرفش انو قديس جايز ارتاح:smile01:smile01
انا تعتب من كل شى نفسى ارتاح وارجع لى حشن الرب يسوع مبقتش عاوز اى شى من الدنيا دى كلهااااااا
*
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *قصدى لو روحت وحكيت لى احد الرهبان فى الدير وانا معرفش انو قديس جايز ارتاح:smile01:smile01
> انا تعتب من كل شى نفسى ارتاح وارجع لى حشن الرب يسوع مبقتش عاوز اى شى من الدنيا دى كلهااااااا
> *
> ​


ليه نظرة التشاؤم دى
اقولك حاجه تعملها وهترتاح جدا الصبح بس تصحى من النوم كلم ربنا اعمل خلوة مع نقسك كل يوم حدد وقت تقعد فيه مع ربنا كلمه عاتبه اشكره اطلب منه
هو ابوك وهيسمعلك 
تعرف ايه اجمل حاجه فى الرب يسوع
ان كل واحد ممنا ليه علاقه شخصيه معاه
يعنى هو نزل من السماء عشان خاطرك انت يا سمير
ليك انت مخصوص
سمير المسيح يحبك حب خاص 
خلى حياتك كلها للمسيح 
تعرف
الخلوة مع ربنا اجمل حاجه وجربها وهتعرف اسرارها
هتديك موهبه وراحه نفسيه قويه
الرب يباركك سمير ويبارك حياتك
الرب يسوع عايزك سعيد مش مكتئب
عايز تعرف المسيحى من غير المسيحى بص فى وشه وانت تعرف 
ربنا يحفظك ويحميك


----------



## مينا إيليا (28 أبريل 2012)

*إذا يأست من نفسك فالله لا ييأس أبداً*


----------



## عماد شحاته (28 أبريل 2012)

صدقني ربنا ده احسن صديق يستمعلك جرب انك تكلمه هو اكتر واحد بيحبك باخطائك بامتيزاتك وصديق مش هاتلاقي زيه وده مش كلام دي حياه معاشه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *اخي باسم فوزي و سمير الشاعر *
> 
> *انا حزنت جدا لما قريت الي تمروا فيه **حزينة انكم ا ما مرتاحين و تعبانين جدا بالرغم من اننا قد ربحنا هذه القضية منذ زمن طويل*
> 
> ...



*أؤيدك فى كل كلمة

فالمسيحى لا يمكن أن يفكر بهذه الطريقة أبداً 

أمال مسيحى إزاى !!! إزاى يقول كده إللى مؤمن بأن المسيح خلصنا وفتح لينا أبواب النعيم الأبدى فى الفردوس

مش ناقصة إلاَّ عذاب القبر والتعبان الأصلع بتاع صلعم ، علشان تكمل

حاله صعبة جداً 

ربنا موجود

*


----------



## عماد شحاته (29 أبريل 2012)

لك اخي هذه الحكمه 


من شجره واحده تستطيع صنع مليون عود كبيرت ويمكن لعود كبيرت واحد ان يحرق مليون شجره

لذلك لاتدع امر سلبي واحد يوثر علي ملايين الاجبيات في حياتك


----------



## عماد شحاته (29 أبريل 2012)

وصدقني مكن قلم واحد يواثر فيك اكثر من الف عظه وعايز اقولك انا مريت بنفس الظروف الي بتمر بيها بس بقوه المسيح اتغلبت عليها والتجربه هي احسن استاذ ممكن يفيدك وانا عيزك تطمن هاترجع اقوي مما كونت وسلام المسيح يملائ قلبك والست العذراء تكون بجوارك وشفعتها تكون معاك


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ليه نظرة التشاؤم دى
> اقولك حاجه تعملها وهترتاح جدا الصبح بس تصحى من النوم كلم ربنا اعمل خلوة مع نقسك كل يوم حدد وقت تقعد فيه مع ربنا كلمه عاتبه اشكره اطلب منه
> هو ابوك وهيسمعلك
> تعرف ايه اجمل حاجه فى الرب يسوع
> ...


*صدقنى الخطية انا غرقان فى بحورها
يعنى اوقوقلك اية ولااية بجداااااااااا
مش عارف اقول اية :giveup:
كل اللى اقدر اقولة ساعات كتيررررة 
افكر فى الخطية ومن الناحية الاخرة افكر فى ربنا
والخطية قوية وقيودها اقوى 
ابليس عمال يحربنى ليلة ونهار
بيحلى الدنيا فى عينيا ويزينلى النار
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

مينا إيليا قال:


> *إذا يأست من نفسك فالله لا ييأس أبداً*


 *ياريت بجد يدينى قوة من عندوووووو*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> صدقني ربنا ده احسن صديق يستمعلك جرب انك تكلمه هو اكتر واحد بيحبك باخطائك بامتيزاتك وصديق مش هاتلاقي زيه وده مش كلام دي حياه معاشه


*لا اريد شى من هذا العالم اريد ربنا واحدة فقط 
لكن الخطية قوى جدااااااااا بحب اعملها وفى نفس الوقت كرهتها من كتر عملها اريد ان اتحرر
كليا
كل يوم افعل الخطية*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أؤيدك فى كل كلمة
> 
> فالمسيحى لا يمكن أن يفكر بهذه الطريقة أبداً
> 
> ...


*صدقنى اريد التخلص من هذة الدماغ التى يسكن بداخلها افكار شريرة للصورة للتوضيح:budo::budo::budo::budo:
هذا ما اشعر بة ديما بجدااااااا
صدقنى الكلام سهل ولكن الفعل صعب جداااااااا*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> لك اخي هذه الحكمه
> 
> 
> من شجره واحده تستطيع صنع مليون عود كبيرت ويمكن لعود كبيرت واحد ان يحرق مليون شجره
> ...


*اديك قولتها اهو وهو دا اللى بيحصل معايا لقد تاثرت كثيررررر وعلى راى اخويا بداية العمر
**انا من النوع الذى يستسلم بسهولة لعدم قدرتى على الشى الفلانى
يعنى مثالة انى ارجع لى ربنا بحس فيها انو مسافة ما اوصل الى ربنا هكون فى الجحيم ساعتها 
لانى بحس مثلة رجوعى بينى وبين ربنا مليون طريق وسدودو علياة جدااا عليا ومقدرش عليها*
​


----------



## عماد شحاته (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اديك قولتها اهو وهو دا اللى بيحصل معايا لقد تاثرت كثيررررر وعلى راى اخويا بداية العمر*
> *انا من النوع الذى يستسلم بسهولة لعدم قدرتى على الشى الفلانى*
> *يعنى مثالة انى ارجع لى ربنا بحس فيها انو مسافة ما اوصل الى ربنا هكون فى الجحيم ساعتها *
> *لانى بحس مثلة رجوعى بينى وبين ربنا مليون طريق وسدودو علياة جدااا عليا ومقدرش عليها*​


 اسمحلي اقولك افكرك كلها غلط في غلط امال اذاي ربنا قال انا واقف علي البابا واقرع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *صدقنى اريد التخلص من هذة الدماغ التى يسكن بداخلها افكار شريرة للصورة للتوضيح:budo::budo::budo::budo:
> هذا ما اشعر بة ديما بجدااااااا
> صدقنى الكلام سهل ولكن الفعل صعب جداااااااا*​



*أريد !!!!!

وماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل أنك تريد أن تأكل ، تكفى بدون أكل ، لكى تتخلص من الجوع وتشبع !!!!!!!!!

هل أنك تريد أن تنجح وتتفوق ، تكفى بدون مذاكرة وإجتهاد !!!!!!

ماذا فعلت !! 

لا تنسى المثل الذى قاله الرب عن يوم الدينونة ، حينما قال للذى لم يفعل شيئاً : [أيها العبد الكسلان والبطَّال ، كان ينبغى أن ... (تفعل كذا وكذا)]

فهل أنت تفعل ، أم فقط تريد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل تذهب لأب إعتراف بإنتظام ، أو مرشد روحى ، وتنفذ ما يقوله لك ، بجدية وأمانة !!!!!!!!!

أم فقط : تريد !!!!!!!!!

الحقيقة هى أن الذى يريد ولا يفعل شيئ ، هو -فى قرارة نفسه- لا يريد ، ولكنه : "بيتلكك"

طريق ربنا سهل ، للمخلص الصادق مع نفسه 

*


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot][ ثم قال لهم أين إيمانكم ] (لوقا 8: 25)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][ والآن يا أخوتي بما إنكم أنتم شيوخ في شعب الله وبكم نفوسهم منوطة فانهضوا قلوبهم بكلامكم حتى يذكروا إن آباءنا إنما ورد عليهم البلاء ليمتحنوا هل يعبدون إلههم بالحق. فينبغي لهم أن يذكروا كيف امتحن أبونا إبراهيم وبعد أن جُرِبَ بشدائد كثيرة صار خليلاً لله. وهكذا اسحق وهكذا يعقوب وهكذا موسى وجميع الذين رضي الله منهم جازوا في شدائد كثيرة وبقوا على أمانتهم. فأما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل أبدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب. فاستأصلهم المستأصل وهلكوا بالحيات. وأما نحن الآن فلا نجزع لما نقاسيه. بل لنحسب إن هذه العقوبات هي دون خطايانا ونعتقد أن ضربات الرب التي نؤدب بها كالعبيد إنما هي للإصلاح لا للإهلاك.] ( يهوديت 8: 21-27 )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يا إخوتي المشكلة كلها في الإيمان، الإيمان هو علاج القلب وشفاؤه، ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ الإيمان هو وقفة النفس ثابتة لا تزحزحها أية بلية أو محنة. ذو الإيمان الحق ليس هو الذي يفتكر أن كل شيء ممكن لدى الله، بل الذي يرى وجوب قبول كل شيء من يد الله ][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][ الله لنا ملجأ و قوة عونا في الضيقات وجد شديداً، لذلك لا نخشى و لو تزحزحت الأرض ولو انقلبت الجبال إلى قلب البحار، تعج وتجيش مياهها تتزعزع الجبال بطموها ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نهر سواقيه تفرح مدينة الله مقدس مساكن العلي، الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع يعينها الله عند إقبال الصبح.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عجت الأمم تزعزعت الممالك أعطى صوته ذابت الأرض، رب الجنود معنا ملجأنا إله يعقوب ... هلموا انظروا أعمال الله كيف جعل خربا في الأرض، مُسكن (تسكين - تهدئه) الحروب إلى أقصى الأرض يكسر القوس و يقطع الرمح المركبات يحرقها بالنار... رب الجنود معنا ملجأنا إله يعقوب ] (أنظر مزمور 46)[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]لذلك يا إخوتي بكل ثقة الإيمان الحي ينبغي لنا كما قال الرسول: [ فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه ] (عبرانيين 4: 16)، [ وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا ] (1يوحنا 5: 14)...[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ومشيئة الله أن يتوب الخاطي ويدخل الحياة الأبدية ويُحقق ملكوته في داخله، فأن طلبنا هذا ببساطة قلب وتواضع لأننا نحتاج لله فعلاً ونُريد أن يكون لنا شركه معه، أكيد سيسمع لنا، ونحيا في فرح الرجاء الحي بيسوع إلهنا ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير : [ إن الرب يُطيل أناته علينا ويمتحن إيمان مشيئتنا ومحبتنا لهُ امتحاناً. فيجب علينا أن نُزيد اجتهادنا ومثابرتنا في طلب النعم والمواهب، مؤمنين وواثقين ثقة كاملة بأن الله أمين في وعده وهو يُعطي نعمته للذين يُداومون على الطلب بإيمان إلى المنتهى صابرين بغير تقلقل ]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويقول الأب يوحنا كاسيان : [ قد تأكد تماماً أن صلاته لن تُستجاب ! ومن هو هذا البائس ؟ : هو الذي يُصلي ولا يؤمن أنه سيحصُل على جواب ]، وطبعاً ليس أي سؤال يُستجاب من الله، والقديس باسيليوس الكبير يوضح لك بقوله: [ إذا كان سؤال حسب مشيئة الله ومرضاته، فلا تكف عن السؤال حتى تناله. الرب نفسه لكي يلفت نظرنا إلى هذا قال مَثل الرجل الذي تحصَّل على الخبز في نصف الليل من صديقه بلجاجته (لو11: 5) ][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
ويقول الأب يوحنا الدمشقي : [ وحتى إذا لم تأخذ طلبتك كما تود وترغب، حصلت على المنفعة. لأن عدم نوالك ما تشتهي يُفيد غالباً أنك نلت أحسن مما اشتهيت ] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [ الله يعرف الساعة بالضبط التي إذا ما أعطانا فيها الشيء يكون حينئذٍ ذا نفع لنا. الطفل يُصيح ويغضب ليأخذ السكين ! والمحبة الأبوية تأبى إعطاءه إياها. هكذا الرب يُعاملنا مثل هذا، فهو يُعطينا أحسن مما نطلب ] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويقول أيضاً: [ إذا أخذنا ما نطلبه أو لم نأخذه يجب أن نبقى في الصلاة. ليتنا نشكر ليس فقط حينما نأخذ ولكن حينما لا نأخذ أيضاً. لأننا لا نعرف ما هو الصالح لنا بل الله. لذا فيجب أن نعتبر الأخذ وعدم الأخذ نعمة متعادلة ونشكر الله من أجل هذه وتلك ] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
ويقول الأب يوحنا الدرجي: [ حينما تدوم طويلاً في الصلاة لا تقل إني لم أستفد شيئاً. لأنك ها قد استفدت بالفعل الاتصال والثبوت في شركة غير منقطعة معهُ ] [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]عموماً باختصار شديد وتركيز ، يقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت : [ الأمانة هي مفتاح كنوز الله. وهي تسكن القلوب البسيطة الرحومة التي تُصدق وتؤمن " كل شيء مستطاع لدى المؤمن ".[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الإيمان هو فم الروح، كلما انفتح بسخاء انسكبت فيه الينابيع الإلهية؛ آه .. ! ليت هذا الفم يكون على الدوام مفتوحاً، فلا تحبسه شفتا الشك وعدم الإيمان فتنحبس عنا كثرة أنعام الله.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كلما فغرت فاك وأخلصت بأمانتك في قدرة الله اللانهائية، انفتح قلب الله لك بالجود والسخاء ] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نصغي لكلمة الرب يسوع لمريم قبل أن يُقيم لعازر قائلاً لها ولنا بالضرورة [ قال لها يسوع ألم أقل لك أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ] (يوحنا 11: 40)[/FONT]​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أريد !!!!!
> 
> وماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*يا اخى انا مش بتلكك زى ما انتا بتقول 
انا عن نفسى اهو لا حولاة ولاقوة 
ضعيف فى كل شى
اهو لسة متعرف وتانى مرة اللى هى بكرة هتبقا اعتراف يوم الاتنين بكرة
صدقنى لو معايا قوة من ربنا كنت تقدر اوصلو 
زى الاية اللى بتقول استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى ف انا بدون المسيح لااستطيع فعل اى شى
محتاج اى شى وادى بحاول اقرب منة على قد ما قدر اعترفت من فترة وتانى اعتراف ليا هو اللى بكرة دا الاتنين
هعترف فية

*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *يا اخى انا مش بتلكك زى ما انتا بتقول
> انا عن نفسى اهو لا حولاة ولاقوة
> ضعيف فى كل شى
> اهو لسة متعرف وتانى مرة اللى هى بكرة هتبقا اعتراف يوم الاتنين بكرة
> ...


*
هذه النقطة لن نصل إليها ، إلاَّ من خلال ترك ربنا لنا لبعض الوقت ، لئلا نظن أننا بقوتنا وتقوانا نصل

الذى يسير مع المسيح ، ويخضع لكلامه بأمانه ، يجب عليه أن يحتمل الحرب من الداخل والخارج ، ويثبت ويقاوم للنفس الأخير، مهما أصابته طعنات العدو 

[ تقوى وتشدد ، وكن رجلاً ]

سيأتى الرب ، ولو فى الهزيع الأخير ، مثلما فعل مع التلاميذ الذين ظلوا يصارعون العاصفة طول الليل 

فكله للخير ، لنعرف قيمة نعمته التى ليس لها حدود ، لذلك مكتوب : تقوى وتشدد ، لأنه سيأتى حتماً ، لأنه قال لن أترككم ، وهو صادق

*


----------



## achraftanjawi (30 أبريل 2012)

الرد على باسم فوزي 
السلام عليكم 
ستجد الراحة والطمأنينة يا أخي الكريم بقراءتك للقران الكريم 
تفضل أخي 
*كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة **فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور **  ( 185 ) **لتبلون في أموالكم وأنفسكم ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم ومن الذين أشركوا أذى كثيرا و**إن تصبروا وتتقوا فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور **  ( 186 ) ) 
** يخبر تعالى إخبارا عاما يعم جميع الخليقة بأن **كل نفس ذائقة الموت **، كقوله : ( **كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام **  ) **فهو تعالى وحده هو الحي الذي لا يموت والإنس والجن يموتون ، وكذلك الملائكة وحملة العرش ، وينفرد ال**واحد الأحد القهار بالديمومة والبقاء ، فيكون آخرا كما كان أولا . 
** وهذه الآية فيها تعزية لجميع الناس ، فإنه لا يبقى أحد على وجه الأرض حتى يموت ، فإذا انقضت المدة وفر**غت النطفة التي قدر الله وجودها من صلب آدم وانتهت البرية - أقام الله القيامة وجازى الخلائق بأعمال**ها جليلها وحقيرها ، كثيرها وقليلها ، كبيرها وصغيرها ، فلا يظلم أحدا مثقال ذرة ، ولهذا قال : ( **وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة **  ) 
** وقوله : ( **فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز **  ) **أي : من جنب النار ونجا منها وأدخل الجنة ، فقد فاز كل الفوز . 
**وقوله : ( **وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور **  ) **تصغيرا لشأن الدنيا ، وتحقيرا لأمرها ، وأنها  * [ ص: 179 ] *دنيئة فانية قليلة زائلة ، كما قال تعالى : ( **بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا والآخرة خير وأبقى **  ) [ **الأعلى : 16 ، 17 ] [ وقال تعالى : ( **وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع **  ) [ **الرعد : 26 ] وقال تعالى : ( **ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق **  ] ) [ **النحل : 96 ] . وقال تعالى : ( **وما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها وما عند الله خير وأبقى **  ) [ **القصص : 60 ] وفي الحديث : " **والله ما الدنيا في الآخرة إلا كما يغمس أحدكم إصبعه في اليم ، فلينظر بم ترجع إليه ؟ **  " . *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2012)

ما تدخلناش فى الخبلان ده

حتخلينا نقول : ولو قتل ولو سرق ولو زنى !!!!!!!!

ولما رآها حاسرة صاح : سبحان مقلب القلوب 

وعجبى على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك

يا أخى ، إن كان رب البيت فى الشهوة مستعبد ، فشيمة أهل البيت كلهم الفسق

وفى الآخر ،كل حاجة : "فيها قولان"

الخبلان ده ليه قسم خاص به

هناك ستجد ما يليق


----------



## عماد شحاته (1 مايو 2012)

ايوه تمام اوي اذكراه الموت في القران وعذاب القبر والثعبان الاقرع وابو لهب وهو هايخف علي طول ارهنك الي مامتش بعدها


----------



## باسم فوزي (11 مايو 2012)

مش عارف اقولكم ايه بس انا نفسي سلامي الداخلي يرجعلي مره تاني وعايز كل الافكار الي بتهاجمني تزول من عقلي بس مش عارف اعمل ايه ازاي احب الموت وماخفش منه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

باسم فوزي قال:


> مش عارف اقولكم ايه بس انا نفسي سلامي الداخلي يرجعلي مره تاني وعايز كل الافكار الي بتهاجمني تزول من عقلي بس مش عارف اعمل ايه ازاي احب الموت وماخفش منه


*


من قال أن تحب الموت !!!

بالنسبة لنا لا يكون موت بل إنتقال لحياة أفضل 

الموت الحقيقى هو الجحيم ، وربنا يسوع أنقذنا منه ، وفتح لنا باب النعيم الأبدى 

نحن لا نخشى الموت ، لأنه بالنسبة لنا لا يكون موت ، بل إنطلاق إلى المجد الأبدى

لذلك ، نحن لم نقل أن نحب الموت ، بل نحب الحياة الأفضل ، الحياة الممجدة

++ هل قرأت الكتاب الذى قدمته لك ؟ 

++ وما هى الأفكار التى تهاجمك بالضبط ؟

*


----------

